# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Kokusai - New Premium Koi Food

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kami ingin memperkenalkan pakan koi merk baru, yaitu Kokusai Koi Food yang sekrg sudah dipakai oleh banyak penghoby koi di Malaysia, Thailand dan Singapura. Di ke 3 negara tersebut, banyak penghoby yg beralih dari beberapa merk besar karena merasakan hasil yang tidak kalah baik nya. Pemakaian Kokusai*









*Testimony dan Hasil dari teman2 hobbyists dari negara2 tetangga bisa dilihat di forum berikut:*

http://www.koianswers.com/discussion...#Comment_50034
*
www.koianswers.com merupakan salah 1 forum hoby koi terbesar untuk di kawasan Malaysia dan Singapura seperti forum KOI's di Indonesia.*

*Untuk yg sudah mencoba, bisa memberikan testimony nya di thread ini secara Objektif, baik kelebihan maupun kekurangan pakan ini. Trims.*

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> org yg pake ikannya jd gimana om foe? 
> ada pic?


Foto2 bisa dilihat di link ini, om:

http://www.koianswers.com/discussion...#Comment_50034

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Maksudnya om jojoman itu...
 Size L nya Kokusai ukuran/bentuknya sama dengan bentuk/ukuran M pada hikari... 
Begitu om owi... :Nerd: 

saya juga di rumah pake pelet besar2 Om... Tp selama ini gpp kok om...
ikan dari ukuran 25cm, sampe skrng 60cm... Hepi2 aja... :Preggers:  Malah kalo pake pakan ukuran M , kurang nafsu makan ikannya... Wkwkwkwkwkwkw...
 Mangap2 aja, pelet yang masuk ke mulut dikit...  :Doh:  :Kev: Hehehehe..
agak di rendam dulu saja sebentar Om, kalo mau beri makan...
Yang penting kita hepi... :Peace:  :Music:

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Harga relatif lah, saki hikari juga segituan...
tp dr review nya kokusai lebih baik dari saki...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kokusai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

wuih lokal punya toh, harganya buat ekport ya

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

> Hehe beda fungsi nya sih om kalo saya lihat. Hi SIlk buat menggemukan secara instant secara kadar lemak nya tinggi, tapi bila ikan dipuasakan maka kempes nya jg cepat. Kalo Kokusai High Growth ini perbandignan nya dengan Saki Hikari Grow



jadi ikan kalo makan hisilk gemuk cepet kurus cepet, 
kalo makan hikari/kokusai gemuk pelan kurus pelan? 
Atau gemuk cepet kurus pelan? 
Ini theory baru pertama kali newbie denger.

mohon pencarahan suhu2 dan om2 senior..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

> Baru based on kandungan nutrisi saja om dan testimony banyak nya org yg beralih dari Saki Hikari ke Kokusai di negara2 tetangga.
> 
> Untuk membuktikan kualitas pakan Kokusai sebenarnya Seiryuu sedang ada wacana untuk mengadakan GO Konishi Jumbo Tosai Shiro Utsuri selama 4 bulan dengan feeding regime sebagai berikut:
> 
> Bulan 1 & 2 (Masa Pembesaran): Kokusai Hi Growth
> 
> Bulan ke 3 - 4 (Masa Pembentukan dan Pelebaran Badan Ikan  ) : Body Shape 
> 
> 2 Minggu Terakhir (Masa Finishing Shiroji & Skin Quality): Kokusai Wheatgerm Vitality


wwh bagus sekaki nih ide nya om seiryu..
lebih bagus lagi kalo ada dibikin acara kokusai vs hikari...
buktikan yg buat teetimoni di malay dan sg benar...
jadi jangan kita asal bilang..,
"noh forum sebelah bilang bagus.."

dealer hikari yg sdh established lama dibilang nah noh nah noh tanpa bukti kan ngk puas....di discreditkan kita di forum ini...

usul saja ya om...

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Baru based on kandungan nutrisi saja om dan testimony banyak nya org yg beralih dari Saki Hikari ke Kokusai di negara2 tetangga.

*Untuk membuktikan kualitas pakan Kokusai sebenarnya Seiryuu sedang ada  wacana untuk mengadakan GO Konishi Jumbo Tosai Shiro Utsuri selama 4  bulan dengan feeding regime sebagai berikut:

Bulan 1 & 2 (Masa Pembesaran): Kokusai Hi Growth

Bulan ke 3 - 4 (Masa Pembentukan dan Pelebaran Badan Ikan  ) : Body Shape 

2 Minggu Terakhir (Masa Finishing Shiroji & Skin Quality): Kokusai Wheatgerm Vitality*

Perhatikan ini, yang mau kontes Koi  :Second: ................... Asal bibit-nya sudah jadi (finish) dan hanya pembesaran ya .....!  :Yell:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kokusai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> i think bottom line was already said clearly by kokusai representative. this fish food is not a miracle.......jadi kembali ke hukum dasar: genetik, food dan air......


yes...  i agree,,,
back to genetic, pond ecosistem & food

----------


## kokusai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kokusai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Thx ditunggu repeat ordernya, om epoe


Kalau Kokusai, makanannya berat (bobotnya) dan mantap seperti halnya pakan mahal buatan Jepang  :First:  ......*tapi kudu direndam ama air sebelumnya, kalau ngga ....susah nelan, dan koi pun ogah2an makan (karena kenyang dan penuh).*

Tapi begitu direndam, ikan mau terus ......ngga ada kenyangnya. Dan air tidak keruh  :Nod: ........................ biasanya, suka makan dan suka pupup ........ jadinya air keruh. Saya belum tau jangka panjangnya pegimana ............... baru abis dua box (isi 4kg),  :Tape: .................... Ikannya banyak, waddooooh .....ngga tahan pakannya.  :Frusty:

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

